# candy apple red?



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

if i remember correctly this was the color of the paint everyone was speaking of to paint the tails... testors or krylon candy apple red... i went to about 3 diff. places and could not find this... where did everyone get theres and what was the exact name...


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Walmart has the paint, its Testors, or at least thats what I used, candy apple red, worked like a charm, good luck!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, or u can go to a hobby store and get R/C tint spray for cars and smoke the tail lights.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

walmart is where i got mine too... its not a mod that everyone is like "HEY thats not factory." but the nissan guys know whatsup. he is right thouhg its Testors Kandy Apple Red in the model car section.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I used Krylon Transparent Red myself. Worked great. But definately clearcoat the tails, the red will fade if you don't.


----------

